# Canon 50mm 1.8 STM Review plus 8GB+ RAW files



## grahamclarkphoto (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I've been using the Canon 50 STM since it came out, and I think it's decent enough to replace the 50 1.8 II for sure.

It has great build quality and AF. That said I think I still prefer the Canon 40 2.8 for travel and landscape stuff.

Review: http://breakthrough.photography/canon-50mm-1-8-stm-review-hands-on/
Image Gallery: http://breakthrough.photography/canon-50mm-1-8-stm-image-gallery/

I was also curious to see what the performance of the new Canon 50mm 1.8 STM was like compared to my FD and FL 50 1.8 lenses, so I put that in there too. Having shot this with my modified-IR 5D, it's also a very good IR performer with virtually zero cone overexposure for infrared.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Graham! 

Thank you for sharing your impressions. 
I was especially delighted to see that shootout with FL and FD. 
Love to see those old lenses again 

Greetings to all at Breakthrough Photography. Cool products you have there.
Maybe we'll get into business as I am looking for some ND filters


----------



## HighLowISO (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice review. With manual focus though it seems you invite more user error than is desirable for the images you shot. Although AF has it's own challenges.

Hoping to see your X3 products in stock soon. I was hoping your products would be more price redefining, or should I say price-breaking compared to the oligarchy. Oh well, quality is a very noble virtue so we'll have to be happy with that for now. Hard to believe reducing the light on the sensor is as hard as maximizing it


----------



## sana09 (Jun 15, 2015)

Great job! thanks for sharing.


อัพเดตก่อนใคร ทุกคู่ ทุกการแข่งขัน livescore 7m


----------

